# Had a Great Idea! The Flowbee!



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

OK try not to laugh but a co-worker and I were talking about cutting my puppy's hair and I thought well how can I cut it to be 3 inches all over, like a cute puppy cut but do it at home. The Flowbee! After a good laugh, I thought, hey maybe that will work... has anyone given there dog a cut with this? (It's the haircutter that attaches to a vaccum? Cuts the hair the same length all over...)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, have not seen the 'flowbee' informercial in a dogs age! (no pun intended)..

I think that migth work?? let us know! 

Ryan


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I've never tried one. Do those things work? Just be careful not to suck up the ears or the tail!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Jeanne, my breeder uses one and suggested it for me.....I'm not sure if I'll invest in one or not. I hadn't thought about the ears...ouch, that could be bad!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

My BIL uses the Flowbee to cut his own hair, plus his grandchildren's hair -- and I have to say it does a nicer job that lots of hairdressers I know. He wore one out and ordered another. I don't see why it would not work on a dog the same way...if you can get the dog use to the noise. I would think it would be great for body and legs...then just trim rest by hand. If anyone decides to give it a try, please let me know.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I've actually thought about this. Didn't know they still sold them.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

You can get them on Ebay.....


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Judy A said:


> You can get them on Ebay.....


Have you tried it? :ear:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have thought of this as well---I think it's a great idea(both human and dogs)if you can get them over the fear of the vacuum noise. I also didn't know they still made them! I've been kicking myself for the last 15 years for nothing?????


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

They still make them and I even saw they have a pet version now...


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Christy, I haven't tried one but Doc's breeder said she uses one on her dogs and loves it.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I guess I have been living under a rock because i haven't heard of these until now! Will have to google...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Addrian said:


> They still make them and I even saw they have a pet version now...


I had to look this up, it actually does up to 6"... May just have to get one of these for myself.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I used one on Maggie before she gave birth to her first litter. I didn't want to take her to the groomers and stress her out. It worked okay but I did have a problem with the hair being so soft that it didn't cut as well as human hair.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

did the flowbee work well?
I had a friend who used it to save $ on haircuts - - her hair always looked great.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

I just used it on her again a week ago and it works great!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

We need pictures! NEED pictures, need PICTURES....

hoto:

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

cool! i am very interested to see some pictures!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I actually looked into this when Lincoln was needing his first haircut a couple of years ago. From poking around on the Internet, people's reviews were that it was kind of loud and many dogs didn't like the sensation or the noise. Havs can be more tolerant of things though than your regular dog, LOL. Still, I wasn't willing to invest the $$ after the negative responses.

I'd still love to know if it would work well on a Hav! If anyone tries it, please let us all know!!


----------

